# Pleco and 2 fiddler crabs



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Just threw in two fiddler crabs and a big pleco in with my juvi. rbps. How long will they last? They are good at cleaning up tank so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

They will last as long as your piranhas allow them to.









Seriously though, it's all up to the piranhas on how long they will live. How big is your pleco? The bigger the better, since the large ones have a hard, protective armor that is more developed than on little plecos.
~Taylor~


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

That is exactly what my buddy here at work said. I got one that is pushing 5 inches from tip to tail. He said it would live due to it's external skeleton. We will see I guess. The crabs are cool because they pick up all of the pirahna litter and eat a lot of it.


----------



## rone (Jul 10, 2006)

i had 3 crabs and 10 plecos in my pygo tank... the plecos were gone in a week and the crabs lasted for a while then got picked off one by one... had a blue crayfish too.... he didnt work out too well.. but he went down fighting


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I didn't want to hear that. lol! Oh well. I've been feeding them a lot. If they get picked on too much they are going in the hospital tank!


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Make sure you have a shelter for the pleco which is inaccessible to your P's - I've had one with my P's for 5 years and counting, he's about 12".....


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Once I bought the tinyest crab petsmart had and threw it in with my old reds. It was about the size of a thumbnail. I never saw it again, until about seven months later when I decided to move around some of the decor in my tank. He had grown to become a monster. I had not even seen a moulted exoskeleton or anything. He had apparently been living under a rock. Later he committed suicide by climbing out of the tank and drying up on the floor.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

spinalremains said:


> Once I bought the tinyest crab petsmart had and threw it in with my old reds. It was about the size of a thumbnail. I never saw it again, until about seven months later when I decided to move around some of the decor in my tank. He had grown to become a monster. I had not even seen a moulted exoskeleton or anything. He had apparently been living under a rock. Later he committed suicide by climbing out of the tank and drying up on the floor.


Wow, that's pretty cool he was in hiding for 7 months! I bet you were surprised to find him. You said he was a monster...now about how large was he? I'm just curious.








~Taylor~


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I was extremely surprised! Not including his legs, his body was about an inch and three quarters in diameter. He was bigger than any of the other same species I have ever seen. I was really shocked that I never encountered him while doing gravel vacs and water changes.


----------

